
Nobel-winning economist Robert Shiller: Bitcoin is the best example of a bubble - devy
https://qz.com/1067557/robert-shiller-wrote-the-book-on-bubbles-he-says-the-best-example-right-now-is-bitcoin/
======
eternalvision
This is a duplicate. Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179265)

------
popopobobobo
Cynical shit-tier software developer who makes good money: Human civilization
is the best example of a bubble

